# Hexcode an ein Programm senden.



## Nailhead (30. Mrz 2006)

Wie sende ich einen Hexcode z. B. "08 09 0a 0b" an ein Programm und das ganze mit Java? Falls es mit Java möglich ist??


----------



## Murray (30. Mrz 2006)

Wie soll das andere Programm den Code denn empfangen? Über TCP/IP? Über die Standard-Ein-/Ausgabe? Über Pipes? SharedMemory? DDE? CORBA? SOAP? Brieftauben?


----------



## Nailhead (30. Mrz 2006)

Ich würde sagen über die Standard-Ein-/Ausgabe. Also wenn es hilft, ich möchte Hexcodes an ein Spiel senden im laufenden Betrieb.


----------



## Murray (30. Mrz 2006)

Wenn Du ein anderes Programm von Java aus startest, dann erhältst Du ein Process-Objekt. Von dem kannst Du per getInputStream() , getOutputStream() und getErrorStream() die Kanäle bekommen und dann mit java.io.*-Mitteln lesen und schreiben.


----------



## Nailhead (30. Mrz 2006)

Vielen dank für die Hilfe ich werde mich reinarbeiten : ).


----------

